# Pcola Beach Pier 1st cobia



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Has no one posted the 60lber caught on the pier yet? thats weird


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Today?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saw it on the facebook page. Glad they got the monkey off their back


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

For yalls entertainment










They said there's been some Spanish to


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's full size


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to my friend Ben Arnold!


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice! That's a great cob! WTG!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Here's full size


Yeah idk why it did that


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm, looks photoshopped... Haha just kidding. That's a hog! Congrats


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow Ben is always killing it! Congrats


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats Ben!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on a fine cobe and congrats on the first on the pier!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep & no sooner than the fish was on & caught, The boats came in & took over. No one ever fishes from the past west in side of the pier But for some reason,,,,, they turn strait in on the east side . Weird hunnh ? Most dont even fish till they get to the pier. Dont make sense. I guess its in the Learning how to fish Manual.:thumbdown:


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

They caught another cobia from the pier today 50lbs, it was on facebook.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Donnie24 said:


> They caught another cobia from the pier today 70lbs, it was on facebook.


Yeah they said it was a typo 50.9 not 70.9. Still a good fish!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Yeah they said it was a typo 50.9 not 70.9. Still a good fish!


Yeah i seen that an changed it! But like you said still a good fish!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ben*

Good job Ben!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

atta boy benji :thumbup:

kid can fish!


----------

